# Soccer fan!



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

these are some pics of Unariccia and her official shirt coz she was rooting for Italy during the 
last European soccer championship. 
we are sharing only now coz we finally kind of solved the problem in uploading pics on this 
website.
ENJOY! ^_^


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute! :lol:


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

eheheheheheh ^_^
tnx bugster.
hope others pics will come soon!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute! Wrong team though! :lol:


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

:roll: well ok we all already forgot what happened at the final  
but our Unariccia was just warming up and training for the more important world championship!!!
and anyway...always FORZA AZZURRI!
she's ducth but she's learning how to hiss and huff in Italian!!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Lussy said:


> :roll: well ok we all already forgot what happened at the final
> but our Unariccia was just warming up and training for the more important world championship!!!
> and anyway...always FORZA AZZURRI!
> she's ducth but she's learning how to hiss and huff in Italian!!!!


I rather forget the whole thing our team (Dutch) was horrible somehow, I don't know why usually they are good :lol: I'm not much of a soccer fan though. But Italy did a better job :lol:


----------

